# Buy PS3 or save up and get gaming pc?



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

My mom has agreed to get me a PS3,But now i'm having second-thoughts about buying it.The PS4 will release next year and the ps3 will become obsolete
also it will get a price cut and may come to less than 10k,so its stupid to buy it at its present 22990 price point
also i have a lot of PC games(24 games) which i have spent a lot of my money upon,
the main reason to buy  ps3 is that my laptop is having overheating problems and i want something as backup till i fix my laptop.Also,i want to play console exclusives
so,should i spend my 23k to buy a ps3 or save-up till i have 60k and get a gaming pc next year?
please advice taking my situation into consideration.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 16, 2013)

No point getting a ps3 now,when ps4 is around the corner.How about saving up for ps4?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

^Yes.i am alright with saving for PS4


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 16, 2013)

buying the ps3 right now doesn't seem like a good idea as ps4 is slated for a Q4 2013 release(i.e. during the holiday season).Moreover if you buy a console,you must be prepared to spend a substantial sum on a regular basis on buying console games,which are more expensive than their pc counterparts.For instance,the PC version of Batman Arkham Asylum costs around Rs 700 while the ps3 and xbox 360 versions of this title still cost around Rs 2000 (or more).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 16, 2013)

thanks for your reply, but i know that.
i will only play console exclusive games on the ps3 if i buy it.for games on PC, i will try to play it on my laptop


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 16, 2013)

quite so,i bought a xbox 360 in 2007 but it has remained largely unused since then as the games for it are just too expensive and aren't easily available at most retail stores.I've only used it a couple of times to play 360 exclusives such as Gears of war 2,3 etc


----------

